# FINISHED  Dyed and laminated riser build-along



## longbowdave1 (Jan 29, 2010)

i have begun work on a colorful bow for the ladies. this will not be an entire bow build-along, just focusing on the multi-color riser and the dyed limbs. the entire bow will be hard maple except for some accents added to the front of the bow. the riser will be pink and teal and the limbs will be teal under clear glass.
 this is labor intensive riser build, but i gives a unique and personalized look to the bows. and depending on the final shape and cut of the riser , no two bows will look the same.
 i began today by cutting out the 16 laminations i will use for the riser block. each lamination is 2" tall by 19" long and .100 thick. the riser block will be about 1.6 inches thick when glued together and sanded down to 1.5 inches thick when the bow is glued up.
 tomorrow i will dye the riser laminations and the four laminations for the limbs.


----------



## SOS (Jan 30, 2010)

Hey, something new to learn.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 30, 2010)

steve,
 i have the riser lams all stained, just going out now  to cut the limb lams to length and splice two of them together for the "back" of the bow. then i will stain the lams that will show under the clear glass. pictures to follow later today with some stain choice and application tips.

 TIP #1: don't scratch your nose when you have "teal" stain on your gloves!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 30, 2010)

todays first step was to rough up the two surfaces of each riser lam. i used a sanding block with 50 grit from my belt sander. this helps to open the pores of the wood which helps both the dyeing process and the gluing of the riser once it is dyed.
 i use a water based dye stain, this is critical. any oil based stain will penetrate the pores of the wood and prevent proper adhesion with the epoxy. the dye stain comes in a powder form and is mixed with hot water per directions.
 i store the dye solution in "cookie jars" from the local walmart. the wide mouth allows for easy tranfer and return of unused dye to the jar.  the dye must be kept in a glass container, plastic and metal containers effect the colors of the dye. 
 i pour the dye solution into a plastic wallpaper tray from the local hardware store. the tray fits the laminations well and rinses out clean with just cold water to change to the next color. i use a timer, and submerse each lam in the solution for 5 minutes. keeping them submerged with the tips two plastic knives. then move them to the drying area and lay them across wood dowels to allow proper drying on all sides of the lam. wear rubber gloves or you'll have some perty lookin' colors on your fingers!
 the dye does not pentrate the lams completely, but this is exactly what we want for effect we are working towards. the dye only pentares the outer surface slightly. this is how we achieve the mostly maple looking riser with just hints of the colors chosen.
 i have spliced the lams for the limbs that will be dyed teal. when the glue drys, i will trim them to final length for gluing and dye them. they will also be roughed up with the 50 grit, prior to dying. i will use a foam 1 1/2 " brush to apply two coats of dye to the limb lams since we only need to  dye one side of the lam and they are two long to fit in the wallpaper tray.
 when the riser lams dry they will twist a bit from the water in the dye, this is normal and the twist wil be eliminated when they are clamped tight during the gluing process. it is a bit tricky, it's like trying to stack 16 coil springs and having them cooperate long enough to get the clamps on . 
 the lams should be allowed to dry overnight prior to gluing.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 31, 2010)

Time for another installment buddy!  I'm getting withdrawals!  Great job so far!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 31, 2010)

this morning the riser lams were glued together. here are the steps and "tools" used. since the lams get a bit wavey during the dyeing process, we need a bit more pressure when we clamp the riser but don't want to damage the thin lams. i picked up a piece of 1 1/2" x 1/4" steel flat stock. i cut two pieces abot 18" long and the third is 12" long. i wrap the steel "pressure bars" with wax paper and secure it with masking tape. this prevents the steel from becoming a permanent part of our riser when the glue drys, and the masking tape and wax paper sand off the riser easily


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 31, 2010)

here is a picture of the lams stacked before gluing. i use a scrap cut-off from the lams as a trowel to spread out the smooth-on epoxy, this evenly coats the two inch lams. i often use paper plates as a pallet to mix and spread the epoxy. i use 3 oz. drinking cups to measure out the glue. for this 20" x 2" riser, i fill each cup about 2/3 full and had just a bit to spare when i finished applying the epoxy. i apply it two every face of each lam.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 31, 2010)

after gluing all the lams, i place the them on edge on one of my "gluing boards". i place one of the 18" steel plates in the front and back and clamp loosely. next, i place the 12" steel plate on the top of the riser and bring out the large clamps.  tighten all clamps evenly  and firmly, the pressure will be distributed evenly with the steel pressure bars. with 16 laminations you may have one or more lams slide up or over a bit. that is why i make the block about an inch longer, 1/2" taller, and slightly wider than the finished riser block. it will squared up and cleaned up on the belt sander. next i placed the lights on the gluey mess and set my timer for 6 hours. i also put some aluminum foil on the riser to direct the heat after taking this photo. i will let it dry completly over night.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 31, 2010)

after gluing the riser, i put the second coat of dye stain on the laminations that will show under the clear glass on the front and back of the limbs.

 ATTENTION BOWYERS CONFESSION: although i have made about a half dozen of these maple risers, this is the first time i will be using the dye stain under the clear glass limbs. i am confidently optomistic that it will come out looking great. if not, i will take photo's of the bow from strategically figured angles to hide the imperfections.

 this will be an original looking bow, it one of the designs floating around in my head that keeps me up at night!


----------



## gurn (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for lettin us in. Looks like it's gonna be purdy.


----------



## devolve (Jan 31, 2010)

this is neat. I like build-alongs.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks gurn,
 i figured it would be nice for folks to see,"what takes so long when you build a bow".  i have about 7 hours into it and three days already. the roughed out riser should be ready for the bow by tomorrow. just waiting for the mail man to bring that glass i order last week.

 these laminated maple risers are an original design i came up with and thought i'd like to share it with the folks who build bows and the people who are just curious about the process involved. the more people that build bows, the better for the future of trad shooting and hunting!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks devolve,

 i'm pretending to know what i am doing, did i fool anybody!


----------



## devolve (Jan 31, 2010)

the wool has been pulled!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 31, 2010)

if you thought that making the proper wood choices is tough, the dye stain colors can be even more confusing.

http://www.wdlockwood.com/main.html


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 31, 2010)

Some female is gonna be a happy camper, just like me.  

Can't wait to see it finished Dave. 

Just make sure to send a note along that it can't be named Aurora.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 31, 2010)

hey tbug,

thought i might get busted by ya when i started building aurora's younger sister.  this one's going to be a lighter bow than yours, more of a fancy going to shoots bow, but i know she wouldn't mind chasing some small game too!

  I MUST GIVE CREDIT FOR THE TEAL COLOR CHOICE TO TBUG!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 31, 2010)

if someone reading this, winds up being the new owner of this bow ,you can't name her aurora or you'll have to answer to tbug. i don't know much about tbug's mean side,(maybe fish bait can help us out with that).

there's only one bow named aurora:


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 1, 2010)

today i removed the clamps from the riser block. the steel pressure plates came off easily thanks to the wax paper trick. looks like it was a sucessful glue job.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 1, 2010)

the riser block is now 1 5/8" wide, we need to sand off about 1/16" off both sides on the belt sander to get it to the proper 1 1/2" width. you'll start to se how we will sand through the dye, exposing the maple. after knocking off the excess glue from the edges with the belt sander,we need to sand the bottom of the riser square and flush, then proceed to get it down to 1 1/2" width. here it is down to proper width.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 1, 2010)

next the riser fades were traced out on the block using a pencil and my pattern. i took it over to the bandsaw and cut to shape leaving about 1/8" above the finish line. this prevents any woble in the bandsaw blade from cutting on an angle and gouging the riser.


TIP:   i use two blades for my bandsaw. one only cuts through wood. and the second is used for cutting through the glass and wood. fiberglass is very destuctive on the bandsaw blades! when the wood blade becomes dull i save it for the next fiberglass blade.


next it's over to the oscillating spindle sander. we need to sand down to the finish lines. take your time, these radiuses need to be perfect. the whole time i use the spindle sander i support the bottom of the riser with a piece of 2 x 2 board. this keeps it square on the table and support the very tips of the radius, they are very thin and very fragile!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 1, 2010)

just one last step, back we go to the belt sander. we just need to sand the top of the riser down to the line from the pattern.

 the riser is now ready to become a part of the bow! and as luck has it, the glass showed up right on time today and the bowstring also came in the mail! i love it when a plan comes together, of course i have to remember that even a broken clock is right twice a day

 i'll skip ahead on the build and show some pictures of the riser as the "pile o' wood" becomes a bow. the riser will take many colors as it is cut and sanded to final shape. hope to have a few picture by later this week!

 here it is , i'm off to glue up the bow!


----------



## OconeeDan (Feb 1, 2010)

That's looking pretty wild!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 1, 2010)

just finished gluing up the bow. when i trowled the epoxy on the teal lams that will show under the glass the color looked pretty cool! i have to take my son to hunter safety class tomorrow night so i won't get at the bow much until wed. night. by the end of the night wed. i hope to have a string on the bow, figure out the ruff poundage, and get a glimpse of the teal limbs.


 i'd  like to hear some comments from my fellow bow makers as well as the trad shooters to see what your thoughts are so far.


oc dan,
 is that wild in a good way or a polite way of saying,"what the heck were you thinking?"


----------



## SOS (Feb 1, 2010)

Have you tried soaking them longer for more depth on the dyeing?  Or if it goes that deep do you get warping as they dry?  I was surprised on how subtle the colors in the riser came out.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 1, 2010)

steve,
 i have done a lot of research on the staining of hardwoods and even consulted the company the makes the dye. hardwoods have a maximun depth that the stain will penetrate. to get complete penetration as you do in the manufactured "action wood riser" you have to force the dye into the wood through a complex process. the wood is placed in a sealed chamber. the air is evacted out of the chamber with a vacuum pump. the pores in the wood are opened and deprived of air. the chamber is flooded with dye and the vacuum is slowly released. the air and the dye are forced right into the pores of the wood due to the sudden increase in pressure.

 for this style of riser that i make, i wanted just a subtle amount of color and not be over powering. having the look of natural maple with the colors high lighting the grain between the laminations.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 1, 2010)

steve,
 i for got to mention that that complex process is exactly what they use in "pressure treated lumber". the cheap stuff is just sprayed on  and when you cut it you wil notice the waterproofing agent is only on the edges,and this is a soft wood. the true presure treated lumber will have much further penetration on the waterprofing and a higher price tag.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 2, 2010)

oc dan,
 thought you might like the cut offs from the riser for your knife handles . sent you a p.m.

dave


----------



## OconeeDan (Feb 2, 2010)

Dave, I was thinking "that was wild" in a good way.  Very good way to personalize a bow.

As for scraps, I would rather see the bow owner receive the scraps, and they can make a matching knife for their bow.  I can help them over the phone or email, finish out a knife starting with a good blade blank.

Bow owner can also use the scraps to make a matching broadhead file handle, turkey call striker handle, or whatever.  

Dan


----------



## LanceColeman (Feb 2, 2010)

Dave,

The process isn't that complicated unless you make it that complicated. It's the same process as "stabilizing" ivory or wood with resins.

It involves an air tight heavy plastic bag full of dye or resin, a hole drilled in to your wood, a small tube (like aquarium tubing) with a fitting on the end glued in to the hole and a small vacum pump.

You simply place wood and dye or resin in to bag, with tube inserted in to block. Tape off tight around the top of the tube where it comes out the bag and attach other end of tube to pump.

Big companies use super pumps and big vacum vats. A knife maker in Austria showed me a tutorial he did in his shop on stabilizing piffy wood and mammoth ivory. I tried it on a piece of pithed cypress and it worked and worked within 15 minutes. Of course on a solid premium piece of maple it took almost all day. But it still worked.

I was using resins (thick) not dyes (thin) I would think dyes would penetrate even faster.


----------



## gurn (Feb 2, 2010)

Looks like we gonna have us a bow pic pretty soon!!
Thanks Dave.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 2, 2010)

gurn,
 i hope to have a few pictures for ya soon.


 lance,
 thanks for the info on that process, now i'll have to try that too some day!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 2, 2010)

i removed the bow from the oven and took off all the clamps. took the bow off of the form. looks like a sucessful glue up job. i have to run to take mike to his hunter safety class soon ,so i will get at the bow tomorrow afternoon. i am hopeing to make some progress and have a few pictures tomorrow night as the limbs get cut to shape and the riser start to change.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 3, 2010)

worked on the bow tonight.when they come out of the bow form they are a glued up mess! took it on the belt sander and cleaned up all the excess glue. next i traced out the shape of the limbs and and cut them to shape on the bandsaw. cleaned up the cut marks on the sander and i was ready to cut in the string nocks.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 3, 2010)

after the sting nocks were cut in, i got to remove the masking tape from the glass and get the first peek at the teal limbs under the clear glass.

 the color looks great, and the dye stain is almost 
semi-transparent so you can still see the grain of the hard maple. i think i'm liking it! put a string on the bow and checked the tiller, it's sitting dead even right now. ran out of time for tonight, tomorrow wil be another busy day on the bow.

 here's a little peek at the teal limbs. this is not yet sanded or even wiped down. after the final sanding of the bow  and the finish is applied, i think the color will really come alive.


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 4, 2010)

That's looking great Dave!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks marty,

 it's going to be a "wait till the end to see what i get" look. i'll be trappping the limbs tonight and setting the rough draw weight.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 4, 2010)

more progress was made on the bow tonight. the limbs are trapped and are ready for the final sanding mode, and i just glued on the front accent piece and the tip overlays. the next step will be to cut out the site window and begin shaping the handle area of the riser. that is the tedious and time consumeing part of bow building, but it is also the artistic part of the process, carefully cutting, sanding, and fitting the grip to your liking. this is the step where our laminated riser will come to life, i will take pics as the handle is shaped and the riser takes on different colors as we cut and sand through the dyed laminations. the final color will only be revealed after the varnish is applied.

 it may be a few days until the the next update i have that commitment with the lions club ice fishing jamboree, i am hoping to raise a fair amount of money for them with the bow i donated as one of the prizes.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 4, 2010)

Just got through showing the wife the pics of the build along... she said that will be one good looking bow! Like me, she enjoys seeing how talented eveyone is on here! Can't wait to see the next photos! Geat job!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 5, 2010)

thank you robert!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 5, 2010)

i snuck in a few hours on the bow tonight. roughed in the sight window, notice how the colors are coming through as we shape the sight window. now it's the work on the handle area next. i will get back at it sunday.


----------



## jdrawdy (Feb 5, 2010)

Looking great


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 5, 2010)

josh,
 did you look up any of that info at binghams web site?


----------



## jdrawdy (Feb 5, 2010)

just sent you a pm


----------



## OconeeDan (Feb 6, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 6, 2010)

well i just returned from the lions club ice jamboree, the  green mountain camo longbow that i donated was a huge sucess for the lions. it was raffled off as the major prize instead of the ordinary mossberg shotgun as in years past. the drawing was held at the end of the day and it was a mob seen, people crowding in to see who had won the bow. there was much interest in the traditional bow,the future of trad is looking bright around here.

 tomorrow i will try to get the bow ready for finish or very close, after all, it is "Super Bow" sunday!


----------



## schleylures (Feb 7, 2010)

great build a long


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 7, 2010)

thanks wendell,

i'm just having a cup of morning coffee, and waiting for the rest of the family to get out of bed, they don't like being woke up by the sound of the power tools!

 i plan to have many pictures tonight as i finish the sanding on the riser.


 here's a few photo's of the hard water fishing, if you want to get that cold chill down your spine:http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=488575


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 7, 2010)

i worked on shaping the handle area of the riser today. some quick layout marks and it's of to the oscillating spindle sander we go. after taking it down to the rough marks , i use some emery cloth and sand using a"shoe shine" motion, on the back of the riser to round it. then there's plenty of sanding to do with the 1/4 sheet palm sander. finishing up with hours of sanding by hand. working through the various grits of sand paper,50 grit on the oscillating sander, 120 grit emery cloth, 150 grit on the palm sander, followed by 220 grit, and last hand sanding using 150, 220, and 400 grit as well. 

 the bow is now completely sanded, ready for the varnish to be sprayed on tomorrow. i wiped it down with alcohol and it's hanging waiting to be sprayed. the alcohol gives you a sneek peak at what the riser will look like. the next pictures will show the finished product,you'll have to wait until wednesday to see it!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 8, 2010)

well, i've just begun spraying the varnish on the bow tonight.i'll see how she looks by later this evening. i'll be posting finished pictures most likely on wed.  i like to take the finished pics out in natural daylight to show off the true colors of the bows. i hope mother nature lets me do that, it's supposed to start snowing around midnight tonight and snow until wed. morning( 30 hours straight), 10 to 19 inches of the white stuff depending how the storm tracks. i have a feeling the colors will show up well against the blizzard in the background!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 8, 2010)

Good luck with the weather.....wait....ya'll are use to that kind of snow! Great build along!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 8, 2010)

10 to 19 inches of light powdery snow than when it stops, wind gusts of over 30 mph, can anyone get used to that?
 funny thing is, no school or business closings yet, just another day in the north pole.

 i now have four coats of finish on the bow, a few more to go. it's looking real good so far! it's almost time to find a home for the bow.

 i hope everyone is enjoying the build so far.this build along stuff is too serious, can't wait to go back to being "the funny, goofy guy" on the forum.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Feb 8, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> The funny, goofy guy" on the forum.



Hey....Dey .....is lot's themz around here 
What...........No pictures tonight?


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 8, 2010)

rick,

 i'm spraying the bow tonight, it's kinda like rehersal night before the big show. i told you guys this was a original and first shot at the teal limbs, love or hate it, you will see it wed.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Feb 8, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> rick,
> 
> i'm spraying the bow tonight, it's kinda like rehersal night before the big show. i told you guys this was a original and first shot at the teal limbs, love or hate it, you will see it wed.



Drama.....Drama.....Drama.....


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 8, 2010)

rick,
 i let the bow hang and dry for two days then i have to put the rest on the arrow shelf and decide whether or not i want to put a leather handle piece on, sometimes i like to leave the laminated risers bare to show off the colors.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Feb 8, 2010)

Dave...
It will look great...just like they always do....


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 9, 2010)

brought the bow up to the family room to dry for another day at room temperature before i put on the arrow rest, string it up and exercise the limbs by bringing it to full draw about 150 times tomorrrow. then i'll leave it strung for a few days to prestretch the new string. i think you'll like it.

 got to head off to take my son to another night of hunters safety now. 10 inches of fresh snow on the ground and it's going snow til about 3 am before it stops. should have over a foot of fresh snow for the bow pictures tomorrow!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 9, 2010)

Can't wait to see it!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 9, 2010)

robert,
 can't wait to see the bow, or the snow?


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 10, 2010)

well the bow is complete! i took pictures outside in the sunshine and fresh foot of snow. i would call this bow build a sucess but i would like to see what everyone thinks, good or bad.

 i would like to thank everyone for following along as i went through this bow build with you. i hope it was a learning expeirnce in some way for all of us. i experimented with the teal dye stain on the limbs, and with a triple parallel maple lamination for the bow. the bow came out about 5 pounds heavier than i was aiming for, but being the first attempt at the triple maple, i now have a starting point for the draw weight on future bows. i would like to see pictures from other bowyers if the try the laminated or dyed process for their own bows.

 fox river longbow
 62" amo
 59 " b50 blue/green flemish string
 43 # @ 28"
 40# @ 27 "
 37# @ 26"

 laminated maple pink/teal riser
 hard maple core
 hard maple dyed teal limbs
 clear glass
 bocote accent piece and tip overlays
 calf hair rest

 rest cut very near centershot with a large sight window.





 now we're going to have to find a home for this bow!!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 10, 2010)

more pics


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 10, 2010)

bow pics


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 10, 2010)

more pics


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 10, 2010)

last pics


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks good to me!  Of course, I'm colorblind, so my opinion ain't too valuable when it comes to pretty colors.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 10, 2010)

thanks chris, nice job on that new set of limbs you just made!


----------



## OconeeDan (Feb 10, 2010)

Beautiful, Dave!


----------



## johnweaver (Feb 10, 2010)

Thatad do a job on a critter for sure.  Blue birds,  Jay birds,  and you could take it bow fishin for Blue marlin!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 10, 2010)

thanks dan.

john this ones for the girls, i figured they might need a "fancy goin' to shoots bow".


----------



## jdrawdy (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks very good Dave.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 10, 2010)

thanks josh, are you going to build a bow soon?


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 10, 2010)

Wow! Showed my wife and daughter and they love it! In fact...my daughter said that the colors are perfect!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 10, 2010)

thanks robert,
 your wife and daughter are the first females to re,spond. since i made this bow for the ladies i am very curious to see how the girls react to the bow.


----------



## jdrawdy (Feb 10, 2010)

I've been lookin around and i think i am going to give it a shot.  I think i am gonna start with a simple board bow.  Probably a pyramid style out of red oak, or whatever wood i can find for pretty cheap.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 10, 2010)

josh,
 thats a great way to start out, not much invested, somtimes things go bad when you start out, but keep trying. i used to call those broken bows exotic firewood.

 that's the way i started out a bout 5 o 6 years ago, but one of those hickory self bows i what i got my first trad deer harvest with.


----------



## BkBigkid (Feb 10, 2010)

Dave the Bow looks Great, and the following is just my options unbiased and sugar-free... 

the only things I would have liked to seen is more of the color in the riser. the Riser seems Dull compared to the Limbs now. Seems like most of the Color was sanded/cut away.  I know it has to be shaped that is unavoidable and it is hard to soak a Piece of wood long enough to get the colors deep enough to Stay.
or is there a way to get the Color Deeper into the wood?  Pressure? vaccum?


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 10, 2010)

hey brian, 

 the slight amount of color between the riser laminations is the effect i was after. there may be more or less color depending on how close the finished surface is to a glued joint between two layers. every bow turns out unique due to this characteristic.

 there are ways to get the complete penetration, but it was not my goal on this particular bow. mostly maple with just highlights of color.

 i love the feed back, keep it coming!


----------



## BkBigkid (Feb 10, 2010)

One of these days I am going to break down and Build my own Bow, Thank you for taking the time to Do a Build a Long for us, the More builds we see the more tempted we are to JUST DO IT,


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 10, 2010)

brian,

 you should build a bow, well we might as well just say build many bows, because it's hard to build just one! it can be addicting. every bow is a learning adventure and when bow builders share information, it gets new people interested and keeps the art of bow building alive! there is an unexplainible amount of satisfaction to shoot and hunt with a bow you made yourself. and if you are fortunate enough to build bows for others, it's like watching your kids grow up and  move on,just hoping you hear from them once in a while!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Feb 10, 2010)

BkBigkid said:


> One of these days I am going to break down and Build my own Bow, Thank you for taking the time to Do a Build a Long for us, the More builds we see the more tempted we are to JUST DO IT,



Brian...That's the neat thing about this group...
Plenty of talent around here to push us to try something new! 
Dave got you wanting to build a bow...
You have got me wanting to build my own arrows..
This is just to cool...


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 10, 2010)

rick,
 i've seen  a lot of questions posted on how to do this or that on bows, arrows, targets, stands, bow tuning, and just about everything else to do with trad on this sight. thing is it only takes a few minutes and the help, and answers, and offers start pouring in. not just one answer ,not just one offer, but many. how cool is that!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Feb 10, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> rick,
> i've seen  a lot of questions posted on how to do this or that on bows, arrows, targets, stands, bow tuning, and just about everything else to do with trad on this sight. thing is it only takes a few minutes and the help, and answers, and offers start pouring in. not just one answer ,not just one offer, but many. how cool is that!



I agree Dave....It's really a cool forum.....Not many places around like this, with so many willing to help...


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 10, 2010)

Dave, it's a Girls bow!!!!!!!!! Looks great!!!!! I'm sure your ladies absolutely love it!!!! I know I would!!!Congrates on the accomplishment!!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 10, 2010)

thank you, but it's a sad bow with no home right now. i will be up for sale. don't know if she likes all the cold and snow around here.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Feb 10, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> thank you, but it's a sad bow with no home right now. i will be up for sale. don't know if she likes all the cold and snow around here.



Speaking of snow......We have a chance of the white stuff here along the coast in the forecast for Friday!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 10, 2010)

i've heard of everything now, i'm not going to have to pay a premium price for orange juice again am i?


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Feb 10, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> i've heard of everything now, i'm not going to have to pay a premium price for orange juice again am i?



Yep.....Last time we had the white stuff was in 1989. Shut the entire county down in about fifteen minutes.  Driving in it was more fun than going mudding .....


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 10, 2010)

the bow is for sale, 325$ to your door. bow will be sold first come first serve. thanks for looking and thanks for joining me on the build-along!


dave


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 12, 2010)

a lot of you  folks have been checking out the build-along, i'd like to hear your opinions on the finished bow!

dave


----------



## schleylures (Feb 12, 2010)

great job


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 12, 2010)

thanks wendell, it was a fun build-along to do.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 13, 2010)

the bow has been strung for a couple of days now and the string is prestretched. i talked with the bow today and she doesn't like just hanging around the house, needs a new home! she would look better hanging from your mantle than mine.


----------



## gurn (Feb 13, 2010)

Look at the expression on that deers face!!
He dont look real comfortable with that bow hanging there so close. Recon he knows what it's for??


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 13, 2010)

he looks even more nervous when the arrows come out too.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 17, 2010)

this bow is still looking forward to going to a 3-d shoot or two.


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 17, 2010)

Great job Dave!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 17, 2010)

thank you marty. got to find a home for this bow, my wife loves it when there's bows hanging all around the house waiting for adoption!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 25, 2010)

bow available only for a few more days, thanks for looking!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 27, 2010)

last day bow is available, thanks for looking and following along with the bow build-along!


----------

